# New Tuning DVD Available



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Hayman Video Productions is please to announce the release of

*Professional Tuning Techniques* with George Ryals IV.

For ordering info please *CLICK HERE*


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

sent mine right after I saw I had the email earlier tonight

if it's hayman...it is good :wink:


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

i ordered also, i think i got the same email from alc.


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

I have one ordered, I can't wait to get it.


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Hayman,
The webpage shows up but nothing happens when I click on the order button. Help!


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

AZarcherybandit said:


> Hayman,
> The webpage shows up but nothing happens when I click on the order button. Help!


try again, this time goto the bottom of the page and click "buy now" domestic.


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Mike!

As soon as my money transfers mine will be ordered! I can't wait!


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Ordered!! Thanks hayman!!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Bump

Run Time 140 Minutes

CLICK to order


----------



## 3DHoytShooter (Aug 2, 2003)

I got mine last week. It is another great video from Bill. You can pick up allot of little tricks from this one, especially if you have never been able to make one of Griv's classes.

Brian


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## MysticalWhim (Nov 28, 2003)

Got mine on order!


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

*3rd Axis*

Just got my video. ? on third axis sight leveling. I thought this was supposed to be done at full draw?


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

mike01585 said:


> Just got my video. ? on third axis sight leveling. I thought this was supposed to be done at full draw?


I certainly prefer to do mine at full draw...


----------



## Bruno55 (Sep 25, 2005)

Ordered mine on the 21st,recieved it yesterday and i'm in England!
Great service and a great DVD.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Bruno55 said:


> Ordered mine on the 21st,recieved it yesterday and i'm in England!
> Great service and a great DVD.


Thanks Bruno55,

That is the one thing I try to achieve, when someone makes an order on any of my DVD’s. I feel once you pay for it, it is yours and you should have it as fast as possible. Not complaining but I was up late a couple of night getting the new orders packaged and ready to ship for next day shipping. Things have slowed down a little I guess because of the holidays.

Thanks again to all

Have a safe and a happy new year

Bill


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

*small review of the dvd*

once again Bill, you did a great job. each dvd you put out improves over the last.

George did a fantastice job as well for his first dvd...

For advance shooters, this dvd will be a great asset to add to your library of archery info.

George gives a lot of info that most advanced shooters should see results with as long as they are willing to put the time in. after watching the dvd most people will see how time consuming it takes to do a proper set up.

the dvd was a great refresher for me and it will save me time explaining how I super tune bows and arrows. all i have to do is have my friends order the dvd or lend mine to them.

looking forward to the next dvd hayman:shade: 

going to send you a pm hayman.....

Mike

ps, i received my copy in less than week from the time i posted on here that i wanted orjust ordered a copy.. fast enough for me...


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

ALASKA MIKE said:


> ps, i received my copy in less than week from the time i posted on here that i wanted orjust ordered a copy.. fast enough for me...


Thanks Mike,

I learn something new each time I produce a DVD.

Oh yea , sorry it took so long, there was Christmas in between the time you ordered and when you received it. :shade:


----------



## DBL LUNG (Oct 3, 2005)

I just ordered the DVD via paypal.

You have a PM hayman. Josh


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Hayman I've also sent you a PM...let me know what we can do.
Thanks


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sent money via paypal this morning.


----------



## rotarysports (Dec 19, 2006)

Sent money on Tuesday. When do you think it will arrive ?


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Wow 900 hits, Cool.

Thanks to everyone who has purchased the DVD. 

All Pm’s have been replied to.


rotarysports – 

I do my very best to get the DVD order in the mail the next day of your payment. If you are in the US, then generally it takes 3 working days to go from coast to coast. I have had a coast to coast arrive in two. And it is faster the closer you live to Pennsylvania.

Thanks Again to Everyone

See you at Lancaster
Bill


----------



## DAN3D (Jun 30, 2005)

Mine arrived over here in Australia yesterday. Very good DVD.


----------



## PeterM (Jun 24, 2005)

Just ordered mine!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Also Now Available at

CLICK HERE

Pick one up with you next order.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Grand River Zip (Jun 29, 2006)

*Ordered*

I hope there is some basic information for those of us that are still at the novice level. I just ordered mine!

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## MysticalWhim (Nov 28, 2003)

Grand River Zip said:


> I hope there is some basic information for those of us that are still at the novice level. I just ordered mine!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dan


Its a great video, I am glad I purchased it.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks

TTT


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Incredible DVD.....

You and GRIV are gonna cost me alot of money.:wink: 

I need a new string jig now, arrow straightner, vise,....plus all the new string and serving.......oh and some nippers.:embara:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*Dvd*

TTT for Griv and Hayman. Great dvd, never heard of a "node" before.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Incredible DVD.....
> 
> You and GRIV are gonna cost me alot of money.:wink:
> 
> I need a new string jig now, arrow straightner, vise,....plus all the new string and serving.......oh and some nippers.:embara:




But just think of all the *$$$$ you will be saving *by doing it yourself now. You might even be able to *make some $$$* if you don't show your buddies that DVD.:zip: 

Thanks All
Bill


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

hayman said:


> But just think of all the *$$$$ you will be saving *by doing it yourself now. You might even be able to *make some $$$* if you don't show your buddies that DVD.:zip:
> 
> Thanks All
> Bill


Now....I have always done it myself. I just found a better way to make strings.:wink: Tell GRIV for the next video he can use my bow. 

But I am going to put together a list of all the "GRIV terms"...he had some words in there that I am still trying to figure out....and I was laughing so hard I missed some stuff.

But be on the look out for Hornet Nest strings.


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now....I have always done it myself. I just found a better way to make strings.:wink: Tell GRIV for the next video he can use my bow.
> 
> But I am going to put together a list of all the "GRIV terms"...he had some words in there that I am still trying to figure out....and I was laughing so hard I missed some stuff.
> 
> But be on the look out for Hornet Nest strings.




Hey Brown Hornet.... What's a "GRIV Term"??? I'm dying to know>


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shaft30X said:


> Hey Brown Hornet.... What's a "GRIV Term"??? I'm dying to know>


You will have to get teh DVD to find out.


----------



## Boludo (Feb 18, 2003)

$40? :mg: Hope its good. Just ordered one.


----------



## archery4me (Dec 28, 2006)

I have the DVD and I don't get it. Are you talking about Deetypoo? or the southern colloqualisms (sp?) Lets have an example!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Boludo said:


> $40? :mg: Hope its good. Just ordered one.


Look at your equipment list.....are you really complaining about $40:wink: 

It is worth it.....but be preparred....it will make you spend more money.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archery4me said:


> I have the DVD and I don't get it. Are you talking about Deetypoo? or the southern colloqualisms (sp?) Lets have an example!


DittyPoo is a person.....


----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

WOW.. 40.00... Can you post some video samples? PS.. I just ordered mine.
I am taking you word on it that it is worth it...
j-


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

George Ryals will have a bunch of DVD's with him in Vegas. I'm sure he will autograph it if you ask. :wink: 

Lancaster will also have the DVD at their booth/trailer.

:darkbeer: 
Bill


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

:darkbeer:


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*dvd*

this is a great dvd this be the best 44 dollars you will spend this year 
alot of great info from a great shooter


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Just watch parts of it tonight, I couldn't get back to the range fast enough to put GRIV's tips and tricks into practice.


Greta job HAYMAN


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Just watch parts of it tonight, I couldn't get back to the range fast enough to put GRIV's tips and tricks into practice.
> 
> 
> Greta job HAYMAN


Thanks Hinkelman,

Sorry about that Brokeback Archery video clip.

Bill


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I purchased this from LAS last weekend. WOW what a winner you have hear.

This is a must have for any archer. From beginners to top level shooters, Hunters to 3-Ders, to spotties like me. It will teach you were to start and a great path to follow on bow setup, tuning, fletching, and string making. 

For those of you that think you know everything. Guess again. GRIV puts it all on the table. 

If you are spending $$$ trying to buy a score with different releases, sights, scopes, bows etc. Pump the brakes and order this NOW. It will do more for your scores than you can imagine!!!!!


----------



## Mauro (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi hayman,

I just ordered the DVD via paypal.

Can you give me a confirmation.

Thanks
Mauro


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Up


----------



## archery4me (Dec 28, 2006)

The only think better than this DVD is a Live seminar from GRIV himself. We had one last year and it was amazing. Way more fun than I thought and I only thought I knew a lot.


----------



## BowVader (Mar 1, 2007)

*DVD title's online*

Would you liike to make your dvd available in our online catalog? We have 2 revenue generating options. 
1. Ads within the streaming video, the video is free to view with this option
2. Pay to download. This is to your desktop or to your video ipod.

We have a new section coming out that are all how to and teaaching video
check out www.openairvideo.com for an idea of what we can do for your video titles.

Thanks


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

bump


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Up


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

up


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

No delay in shipping, plenty in stock. Shipped same day ordered.

Bill


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*ttt*

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

Just ordered mine today!!!!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks HANKFAN

Up to the top


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

You can add this to your next Lancaster order or you can get the DVD from me direct. Send a PM for details.

Bill


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Up Up and Away


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

I have the DVD and it is worth the money. I have my own little shop in the basement and wok on bows for friends. Have been tinkering with bows for some time and learned some new things on this DVD.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks farmerd

TTT


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

sent you payment!! can't wait!!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)




----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------

